# الصورة عروس تهرب من القاعة من يوم زفافه!!



## ميادااحمد (10 ديسمبر 2011)

الصورة عروس تهرب من القاعة من يوم زفافه!!​ 




في ظروف غامضة جداً وسط تعجبوصدمة أهل العروسين​ 
عروس تهر ب من القاعة في يوم زواجهاولا أحد يعرف مكانها ولا أين هي حتى الآن​ 
أهلهاصُدموا بشدة كما أنهم حزنوا بعمق من هذاالتصرف الذي جعلهم سمعة بين الناس​ 
ونشروا إعلانات في كل مكان وخاصة محيط القاعة ووضعوا مكافأة كبيرة لمن يجدها​ 
أو على الأقل يدلهم على مكانها، إحدى الصديقات المقرّبات جداًمن العروس تقول :​ 

إن أهلها أجبروها عليه وهي لاتحبه ، كما أنها التقطت صورة للعروس لحظة الهروب​ 
لعل وعسى يمكن أحد يتعرف عليها أو يدلّ على مكان وجودها​ 

>http://www.forex-downloads-register...ration-tv/forex-trading-tv-video-film/219.htm​

>​ 
>​ 
>​ 
>​ 
>​ 
>​ 
>​ 
>​ 
>​​ 




http://www.forex-downloads-register...ration-tv/forex-trading-tv-video-film/219.htm​



http://bit.ly/shP0yr​ 

تعيشون وتاكلون غيرهاا​


----------



## tjarksa (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: الصورة عروس تهرب من القاعة من يوم زفافه!!*

هههههههههههههههه حلوه الله يسعدك


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: الصورة عروس تهرب من القاعة من يوم زفافه!!*

ياحياتي تكسر الخاطر 
ههههههههه


----------

